# Bull horn bars with v brake levers and bar end shifters?



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

Are there any bull horns out there with a 31.8mm clamp that will take bar end shifters and v brake levers in such a way as to give access to both the brakes and the shifters from the hoods type position?


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

Something like these but like this ?










Most likely, might take a bit of modding of the bars.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

ThundaCrymz said:


> Something like these but like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, exactly. So I can have full control while in the hoods. Cept it needs to work with v brakes.


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

On-One Bingo Handlebar

These were suggested on another thread i stumbled upon with a similar subject, only thing thing about these is that they're more straight at the horns rather than curved.

Also you could google "bullhorn handlebars 31.8 mm", and get a good view of different kinds that come up


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, but what I was worried most about is trying to fit the v brake levers (which would probably be mtb levers) and bar end shifters. It's harder to find info on bars that fit both of those, which is why I was wondering if anyone had experience doing it.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

So that on one bar will take V-brake MTB levers, but will it take bar end shifters too?


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

As long as the internal diameter of the bars are between 19-21mm, you are able to use bar end shifters. So you're able able to use them on the on one bullhorn bars or any that meet the requirement


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

ThundaCrymz said:


> On-One Bingo Handlebar
> 
> These were suggested on another thread i stumbled upon with a similar subject, only thing thing about these is that they're more straight at the horns rather than curved.
> 
> Also you could google "bullhorn handlebars 31.8 mm", and get a good view of different kinds that come up


How did you find the inside diameter?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

aBicycle said:


> Yeah, but what I was worried most about is trying to fit the v brake levers (which would probably be mtb levers) and bar end shifters. It's harder to find info on bars that fit both of those, which is why I was wondering if anyone had experience doing it.


I`m not the guy with experience you`re looking for, but...
...since flat bars are slightly smaller outside diameter than drop bars, which is where bar end shifters usually end up, you should be able to use a thin shim (strip of beer can or wrap of friction tape) to make V-brake levers clamp onto just about any bar which will accept the shifters. That doesn`t say anything about the ergonomics though- not sure how easy or comfortable "backwards" mounted V-brake levers would be to operate.

Travel Agent + time trial levers would also work for V-brakes, but if you actually wanted the V-brake levers for mechanical discs, that might not be feasible- you`d have to research and see.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> I`m not the guy with experience you`re looking for, but...
> ...since flat bars are slightly smaller outside diameter than drop bars, which is where bar end shifters usually end up, you should be able to use a thin shim (strip of beer can or wrap of friction tape) to make V-brake levers clamp onto just about any bar which will accept the shifters. That doesn`t say anything about the ergonomics though- not sure how easy or comfortable "backwards" mounted V-brake levers would be to operate.
> 
> Travel Agent + time trial levers would also work for V-brakes, but if you actually wanted the V-brake levers for mechanical discs, that might not be feasible- you`d have to research and see.


I don't think I understood this post. How could shims work if trying to mount the levers on bars fatter than they're meant for?


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

ThundaCrymz said:


> On-One Bingo Handlebar
> 
> These were suggested on another thread i stumbled upon with a similar subject, only thing thing about these is that they're more straight at the horns rather than curved.
> 
> Also you could google "bullhorn handlebars 31.8 mm", and get a good view of different kinds that come up


Actually, they won't take bar ends.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Going by Thunda's second pic, i'd say you're after Tektro RL520 levers. Road-shaped levers meant for linear pull applications (canti, v-brake, cable disc). I ran this combo with Shimano 8-speed brifters (bar end shifters) on a Profile AirWing OS bar with good results. No pics though sorry. 

Or do you need to use the specific v-brake levers you have? If so then post up more details of the parts you have so we may better help you. Maybe a Problem Solvers Travel Agent is your only hope then.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

aBicycle said:


> I don't think I understood this post. How could shims work if trying to mount the levers on bars fatter than they're meant for?


Doh! You understood it, the brain fart was mine


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

AndrewTO said:


> Going by Thunda's second pic, i'd say you're after Tektro RL520 levers. Road-shaped levers meant for linear pull applications (canti, v-brake, cable disc). I ran this combo with Shimano 8-speed brifters (bar end shifters) on a Profile AirWing OS bar with good results. No pics though sorry.
> 
> Or do you need to use the specific v-brake levers you have? If so then post up more details of the parts you have so we may better help you. Maybe a Problem Solvers Travel Agent is your only hope then.


I probably should just stick with my rl520's actually. I just think MTB levers are higher quality (the RL 520 is all plastic inside for example).

Maybe I will try some plain old bullhorns with those levers at some point. I don't think it will work as well as I was dreaming of though.


----------



## drownload (May 16, 2013)

What kind of brake levers are in this photo?

Im looking to put in exactly this setup

Thanks!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have Cane Creek 200TT levers for some bullhorn bars, and you could do that with them. Not the same as the ones in the pic, but do-able with probably many types of TT levers. You'd have to remove the 'clamp' part of the brake lever, and basically just replace it with the shifter. The shifter itself would be clamped in the bar, just holding the lever in place. I have bar end shifters and the levers, but I've never done this...just saying from what I know of the way they work, you could totally make it work just by removing the 'guts' of the clamp part of the levers, and sticking the bar end shifter through the lever before you stick it in the bar.


----------

